# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  STank, Shrimp Tank, Small Tank... whatever

## mukyo

Cannibal FEASTT..!!!
 
very red cheap cherries
 
TankMates...
 
 
Tigers, meanie mobs
 
Is there anything wrong with this yellow?  :Roll Eyes: 
 
The rest of the yellows
 
 
 
The tank

----------


## mukyo

3 moms...




-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## mukyo

Red rilis... CRS wannabes hahaha, cannot afford to keep crs
 
 

Mating?
 


-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## 5stars

Very nice pics!

----------


## mukyo

Thanks bro.. here i added more  :Smile: 

Indostomus, tell me.. do you think this mouth can eat shrimplets? hehe



Comparative size with hasbrosus and sakura 


Awww... look at those cute baby yellows...

Comparative size with Juvenile Sakura

Rilli in action 


New snails hitchhiking from some plants, grow and breeding fast !!!

Few days got babies already 


-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## hiisoka

beautiful pictures!

----------


## mukyo

Thanks bro. Maybe can use as reference to choose as commando shrimps haha. Sequence is green-cherry-sakura-tiger-yellow-rilli hahaha

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## kickyourpoo

nice shot of those pregnant shrimps!

----------


## mukyo

Thanks, bro.... missed them. No more preggies haha

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

----------


## seudzar

Very nice shots...!! I wonder how can you get such nice depth of view at F8..! Very impress..!!

----------


## mukyo

never online for long haha. thanks bro, i guess aps-c sensor thing makes it easy. very hard to use fullframe though

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------

